# Help Sexing Varadero



## hkocurek (Feb 13, 2013)

I know that the one with more orange is a male, he calls like crazy. The other one is maybe a month or two younger and has never called. So any thoughts? Skinny female or non-dominant male?

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/data/2401/medium/0032.JPG
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/data/2401/medium/0022.JPG
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/gallery/data/2401/medium/0041.JPG


----------



## hkocurek (Feb 13, 2013)

Trying to get the pictures to show...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Both look male to me. Have you tried separating them? Usually The male that isn't dominant will start calling within a few minutes after having been removed from the presence of the dominant male.


----------



## hkocurek (Feb 13, 2013)

I'll move him and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Without having any idea of the age, I'm leaning towards 2 males. How old are they?


----------



## hkocurek (Feb 13, 2013)

I bought them in July as froglet but don't know their exact ages, sorry


----------

